# CPU fan speed



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

What should the CPU fan speed (RPM) should it be for normal ?
Is there a certain speed which considered to high or too low or normal ?

Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If set to auto the fan speed will change from high to low as needed when the temp of the CPU changes there isn't a normal set speed, it depends on your setup, CPU load and ambient temps.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

It really depends on the make/model of the particular fan and the cpu temperature.

For instance, I use an Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro on the comp at left. Maximum speed for it is ~2000 rpm and I have it set in software to hit that speed at 50C. Idling the cpu is usually ~ 35C with the fan ~700rpm


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

You use software like Speed Fan to set the speed to auto ?

Thanks.




wrench97 said:


> If set to auto the fan speed will change from high to low as needed when the temp of the CPU changes there isn't a normal set speed, it depends on your setup, CPU load and ambient temps.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Set the Bios to auto which would be the default setting.


----------

